# please help!!!



## All Current (Jul 31, 2011)

Does any know if it would be a problem to install a single phase 120/240 volt generator on a 3 phase 208 volt system. Mostly using it for 120 volt lighting circuits. But will be supplying power for 2 2 pole breakers for heat circulater pumps. I wanted to just install a 16 circuit transfer switch. Thanks


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

All Current said:


> Does any know if it would be a problem to install a single phase 120/240 volt generator on a 3 phase 208 volt system. Mostly using it for 120 volt lighting circuits. But will be supplying power for 2 2 pole breakers for heat circulater pumps. I wanted to just install a 16 circuit transfer switch. Thanks



The pumps and lights won't care. You will have a dead phase, but you already knew that.


----------



## All Current (Jul 31, 2011)

Trying to reach out to local authority but is there any code violation there?


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

I see no problem, as pointed out and you knew you wont have a phase but thats not the NEC's problem.


----------

